# Review: 303 Aerospace Protectant - 1970 Cuda with Black Vinyl Top



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Review: 303 Aerospace Protectant - 1970 Cuda with Black Vinyl Top*

303 Aerospace Protectant









Not pictured - 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner

*What is it?*

2-step system to clean and protect vinyl.

*What does it do?*

The vinyl cleaner safely lifts and removes built-up dirt in the weave of the vinyl and the protectant restores a rich vibrant appearance with protection.

*When do I use it?*

Anytime you need to clean and protect your car's vinyl interior or any vinyl surface in cars, boats, suvs, trucks, boats and even around the house.

*Why should I use it?*

To preserve your car's vinyl interior for both appearance reasons and resale reasons.

_*My comment...*_

When it comes to any big name, well-established brands in the car car appearance world, most brands have what is called their legacy products. These would be the product that got them to where their at now. I think it's fair to say, 303 is not only a legacy product for 303 Products but it's also one of their HERO products. The word hero meaning it's a product that sells itself via word-of-mouth advertising and for this reason is always one of the best performing products in the 303 line.

And - there's a reason it's so popular and that's because it works so good and even better - it looks so good!

Check out the dramatic before and after difference in the black vinyl top on this fully restored, 1970 Plymouth 'Cuda. Keep in mind, this is a bona-fide show car that has been displayed for years at car shows. And the way you see the vinly top in the before picture is how it arrived to Autogeek and thus how it appeared when on display at car shows.

Just an old 2-door Plymouth

Here's how the top looked after cleaning with the 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner. Sorry no pictures but there was no one around when I did the cleaning step.










Nothing wrong with the dull matte look if you're into that, but in m opinion, nothing looks better than a vinyl top after it's correctly cleaned and treated with 303 products.

*Dull and lifeless looking...*










*Dull and lifeless looking...
*









Here's just the driver's front quadrant with one application of 303 Protectant. (I applied 3 coats)










*Here's half-n-half wit the picture taken from the passenger side of the car. *

Not as dramatic as it looked in person. :dunno:



















Results after 3 well-worked hand applications of 303 Protectant with the second coat soaking in overnight.





































*Now that looks tight*

It also brings so much character to the top and thus this iconic muscle car.










Final Results

And here's the completed detail including, top, paint, metal trim and wheels and tires.




























Review

Your can't go wrong with any product from 303 Products and especially the 303 Protectant and the 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner. When this car arrived, it was covered in overspray paint. I removed the overspray and then machine corrected the paint using a one-step AIO. I knew after restoring and maximizing the gloss and clarity to the vibrant yellow color that the top would completely take away from the car. I knew from my past experiences using 303 Protectant that this would be the best product for the job.

The product is pretty straight-forward itself, it's a thin, milky looking product with a pleasant scent. Application is also pretty straight-forward, SHAKE WELL and then apply and work in and over the surface using a clean microfiber applicator pad.

Me? I tend to apply 3 well-worked applications for cool cars like this and actually any car I tasked with detailing. I have confidence the product will perform as advertised and as my experience with this product has consistently demonstrated.

The 303 Products brand is stellar. They've been around a long time and all their products perform just as well as the two I used for this classic Plymouth 'Cuda. If you've always wanted to try out the 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner and 303 Protectant but haven't had a reason to go for it yet - look at the pictures again and understand - the results you see above are the real-deal.

*You can trust 303 Products.* :thumb:


----------

